# My first projector: Epson 705HD. Pics



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

First off, I don't know why the pics aren't showing, so I'll URL them


Just got my projector in two nights ago that I ordered online.

Snagged a refurbed Espon 705HD for $399+free shipping. 2 year warranty and a 90 day bulb warranty. Also90 day store warranty.

Anyway I haven't messed around a lot with the settings so I'm looking to get some information.

first off- my xbox looks amazing on it. couldn't be happier.
http://www.imgur.com/lVcMv.jpeg









my cable displays awesome on it as well. it looks very good. Monday's football game looked great.

lights on 









http://www.imgur.com/5GOaG.jpeg


lights off









http://www.imgur.com/fnZUh.jpeg


however, I couldn't help but notice that when I tried to watch a movie,The Dark Knight Rises, it was kind of a let down. I fiddled and fiddled with settings, turned from aspect to aspect, color mode to color mode, I just couldn't get something that I liked. I have it running in Eco mode, with auto iris off.

As reviews suggest the blacks are not very deep but even so, the picture looked grainy and not as sharp as my cable.

I ran an HDMI out of my dvd player/receiver to the back of the projector, which is temporarily sitting on a stand in my media room. I would have thought it would have looked better. 

The pictures, as oddly as it may seem, look BETTER than what I saw with my eyes.

**NOTE** None of the pics I took were paused, all snapped in real time









http://www.imgur.com/5416Z.jpeg









http://www.imgur.com/TX5tl.jpeg









http://www.imgur.com/niEPt.jpeg









One thing I noticed is I need to paint- there are stains on the wall and imperfections. it could use a sanding, too.

And what in the world do I do for the "extra" screen it projects? I love the widescreen look, but on some inputs there is tons of "extra" screen/light being shown.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

The problem with entry level projectors is the black levels and with a darker movie like Batman you won't get the detail you might be looking for....that maybe the problem


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

A couple of things


1) that Monday Night Football game looked so amazing because you were watching the Redskins re-emerge as a force in the NFL! 

2) I've found that black levels vary from movie to movie. I run a JVC RS -45... Well known for great black levels... And there are some movies where the blacks aren't as impressive (for example, Blitz. I watched it last week. Overall PQ was middling and the blacks all appeared to be dark grays!). Also, some movies do have a graininess to them... And, don't forget, your PJ is probably showing the movie in 24fps... Not a converted 60fps that a flat screen will show. So that to, will make it appear a little less sharp and more film-like. 

Was the batman movie a blu ray or DVD?


3) jqueen is also right... The black levels on a budget PJ won't be as solid as those of more expensive ones... But you shouldn't see a drop-off between gaming/TV and movies...


----------



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

^^^^^ 
They sure looked good on Monday. Bears fan checking in. :sad:


I'll have to check out the specs. The DVD is regular dvd, not blu ray. Visually, is it a huge difference?




> And, don't forget, your PJ is probably showing the movie in 24fps... Not a converted 60fps that a flat screen will show. So that to, will make it appear a little less sharp and more film-like.


ok so that's the image per the projector- I'm assuming this is set in stone and there's not really a way to change that?






what type of paint and what color should I use for the wall?

It seems like there is a lot of extra light being cast onto the wall,is their anyway to get rid of that or to mask it?


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Phrankoff said:


> I'll have to check out the specs. The DVD is regular dvd, not blu ray. Visually, is it a huge difference?


Like a night and day difference in a big screen.


----------



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

Does anyone know how to eliminate or counter the excess light?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe try the living room mode


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Phrankoff said:


> ^^^^^
> They sure looked good on Monday. Bears fan checking in. :sad:
> 
> 
> ...


They did look good. You have to remember, the last time the Skins were good was 1992, the year after their last Super Bowl. It has been a LONG haul for us Skins fans.:doh:


As for DVD vs Blu Ray. It is a huge difference --- and, as noted above, especially as the screen gets bigger. The blu ray simply carries more information. Your game system is probably 1080p, no? And I'd bet your TV feed was HD (of course that is a compressed/stripped down signal that is probably less than 720p... but it probably carries more info than your DVD).

As for the projector image, I believe most blu ray players have a menu option for outputting in 24fps or 60fps. That's one option. Not sure about your DVD player. The projector itself might have some frame interpolation modes (not sure about your projector, you have to check). 

Paint is a must. The darker and flatter the better. If black doesn't work, your best bet is colors along the gray scale. If they aren't acceptable, go for deep, dark browns. Benjamin Moore makes an ULTRA flat black paint that really soaks up the light (the downside is it is highly susceptible to smudges and marks... so it can't be used if the walls take abuse)... generally, though, the lowest sheen possible is your best bet.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Phrankoff said:


> Does anyone know how to eliminate or counter the excess light?


1. You can use a darker screen
2. You can calibrate your projector
3. You can buy an ND2 filter which reduces the output light by ~50%.


----------



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

Yiannis1970 said:


> 1. You can use a darker screen
> 2. You can calibrate your projector
> 3. You can buy an ND2 filter which reduces the output light by ~50%.


I plan to paint my wall dark gray 

I remember reading about the filter s few days back. I will search for one if my paint doesnt work.

As for calibrating it is that the dvd thing ? I am unaware of proper calibration


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Phrankoff said:


> As for calibrating it is that the dvd thing ? I am unaware of proper calibration


A proper calibration requires:

a) A sensor for the display (colorimeter, spectrophotometer) to take the readings
b) A software that analyses the readings
c) Test patterns

Usually after calibration, the light output gets reduced due to grayscale's balance at proper levels (R=G=B).


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Phrankoff said:


> As for calibrating it is that the dvd thing ? I am unaware of proper calibration


Check the links in my signature. :T


----------



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

mechman said:


> Check the links in my signature. :T


I will take a look lol

I went to the store and bought a sampler of a dark gray. Oh my it is dark lol. I managed to paint the approximate area where i have my screen.

Would need numerous coats. Letting it dry now.

I think i would need evrything else in there to be bright! We shall see.


----------



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

Paint def needs multiple coats but the picture is already noticably better.

It is darrrrk. I actually had to turn on a brighter setting to make up for the darkness. 


I still cant figure out the extra screen space being displayed is scratching my head over it.


----------



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

guys I am really confused now. I read and had been suggested to paint the walls dark... however, I am now seeing that I should be painting the walls light gray. I am confused.

I plan on projecting the image on wall 8-9 feet away. In a room with very minimal ambient lighting. I DO NOT plan on using a screen at this point.
I wish to display it on the wall.

Should I be using dark paint or light paint?



here is the color I picked. This picture of it does no justice. It is darker than that, still

Stealth Jet


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you looked into buying a screen or is painting your only option?


----------



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

JQueen said:


> Have you looked into buying a screen or is painting your only option?


budget wise, it would be beneficial for me if I could use my wall for a while.

I am very happy buying this projector, it is awesome. However, it opened a can of worms as some of you can appreciate. Now I need to paint my room, setup shelving/mount the PJ, buy an HDMI switch, obtain more cables, upgrade my receiver/speakers, upgrade to blu ray. I mean.. its a lot.

I can live with no screen for now and was even thinking of framing my image on the wall with trim.
The picture I had, before painting the wall Stealth Jet, was good. It wasn't the best I have ever seen but it is very nice.

I may have misread someone who posted above, but they said black is the best and if not then work the gray scale, etc.etc. So I bought the sampler of the dark paint I showed above.

However, now I'm seeing that people are saying it should be more like, for example, Silver Screen paint color.

I'm confused:doh:

I am 25, a first time time home owner and have a limited budget. I also have a wedding coming up.
So I do not have the spending money that some of you guys have. :sad:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Phrankoff said:


> budget wise, it would be beneficial for me if I could use my wall for a while.
> 
> I am very happy buying this projector, it is awesome. However, it opened a can of worms as some of you can appreciate. Now I need to paint my room, setup shelving/mount the PJ, buy an HDMI switch, obtain more cables, upgrade my receiver/speakers, upgrade to blu ray. I mean.. its a lot.
> 
> ...


Painting everything Stealth Jet is fine. But you have to paint your screen something else. Go to the DIY Screen forum and inquire there as to which paint would be best. Make sure you put all the particulars in your post as it all makes a difference.


----------



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

mechman said:


> Painting everything Stealth Jet is fine. But you have to paint your screen something else. Go to the DIY Screen forum and inquire there as to which paint would be best. Make sure you put all the particulars in your post as it all makes a difference.


ok so.. the idea of the dark paint is to soak up the light? and the screen should be something more along the lines of a bright color?


----------



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys. Just wanted to give a mini update. The room isn't complete yet but I have a little more progress.

I have finished painting the walls the Stealth Jet. It looks awesome. Hard to see through pics but the flat looks awesome. I still need to frame out my screen area and I plan on painting it with a color recommended by Harpmaker *Glidden Premium in flat finish tinted to Glidden 'Veil'*

As stated in a different thread, I had to compromise with the fiance leaving the ceiling white.
This projector, in my small room is AMAZING. I couldn't be happier and I don't think the light bouncing is a factor at all. Maybe that will change when I finalize the white screen? TBD.

I have been watching tv/playing Xbox with both of my lights ON and my door open and the image is still VERY good. Obviously it looks better with less lighting. But beauty is in the eye of the beholder, right?

I put the projector on two brackets I bought from Menards. No complaints from the fiance so I think I'm in the clear. I need to figure out what exactly to do with the wires to conceal them. I may just tighten them up and cover them with a thin wire cover and paint it to match the wall. 

I now need to also find a means for my equipment as the stand I had in the room is in the garbage.
My equipment is currently sitting on the floor on the side of my couch which can't be seen in the photos, except the Xbox.

I'm looking to by an HDMI switch to "patch" my issue with having a lackluster receiver. The inputs on it are awful. My next purchase will be a good entry level receiver but I need to wait a bit on that.

One last issue is my speaker wires. I need to buy longer wires and splice them into the HTIB wires to make them reach, as seen by the center speaker lol

pics seem to have a lot of weird effects. taken from S3. There appear to be smudges that aren't actually there. However, the color variance/lines where the screen is ARE there because I accidentally painted that area the dark grey. :gulp:

also note: I have a contractor working on a quote to replace the trim/window ledge and closet doors(not shown) painted white.

*From my hallway looking in*










*attached shelf or lack there of. i plan to replace the screws with black ones.
Can you spot the puppy? :bigsmile:*










*this picture is with all the lights on and flash on my camera on. I know...stupid.
The picture is also darker because I have the game paused, which dims the screen.*











*finally, sitting down in my seat, lights ON flash off.*


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking good keep updating as you progress


----------



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

JQueen said:


> Looking good keep updating as you progress


thanks. I have to spread out this upgrade pretty sparingly. stupid bills...

I will stop at Michael's, an arts and crafts store, and check pricing on blackout material. I need to properly measure my screen and then buy the wood to cut.

Tonight I have a "night off." The fiance is going out with her cousins Christmas shopping.

I shall not do much updating tonight, rather, enjoying the fruits of my labor.

Saturday morning contractors are coming by.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Not a bad image considering how dark the color of the walls are.


----------



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

mechman said:


> Not a bad image considering how dark the color of the walls are.


Yeah it is pretty bright... I actually dont mind the picturr at all. Dont have any extra brightness on right now. 

The sound from my xbox to receiver through optic sounds outstanding


----------



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

Here are some updates.

Walls painted with Behr Sealth Jet. The screen with Glidden Premium flat finish tinted to Glidden Veil.

I also sanded the screen area well before 1st coat. May need to sand again not sure.

Before i painted i taped it off and opened my window for light. Found a surprise...

This PJ looks awesome in rooms with ambient light! 


This pic i had my hallway door open, two lights on and the outside curtain wide open onto a charcoal grey wall! It was clear as day. I am very impressed.
























Anyway onto the first coat.












Looks much more clear than on the dark wall.












Here are same conditions as first pic. Basically the pjs worst nightmare but now with the new Veil first coat


----------



## Phrankoff (Dec 5, 2012)

One thing that I noticed is the top and bottom of the screen when I am in 16:9 mode.

Obviously it cuts off some of the image but the "black" image isn't very black on the white wall.













what exactly is protocol here? just deal with it?


----------



## 08op (Mar 14, 2010)

that "extra" is because the 705 is a 16:10, not a 16:9 native res. i have one also. great pic for the money,i have mine shooting on a diy boc screen at 96" and have the "extra" lighted area. i still dont have a border around my screen, hopin that will suck up the extra when i make it later today. hope that helps ya some.


----------

